# Losing FAT while pregnant.



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

Pretty much just by exercising and cutting excess calories. (as in calories in excess of what it takes to feed me and the growing baby)

I hear a lot about this and people getting a lot of flack about this. BUT I AM INTERESTED.

My son's birth was a cesarean and in order to be prepared for my HBAC I have to be strong. I was working on this, albeit, slowly...but I'm pregnant already!! (surprise!)

I'm not trying to lose weight necessarily. But I need a gentle workout routine to help me get into better shape. I started walking, moderate pace, 1 hour. I hope to continue doing this 3-4 times per week. I am only in my 2nd month of pregnancy.

Anyone have any recommendations? opinions? any other hbac'ers?


----------



## bekkie (Jul 13, 2009)

:

I'm about 40lbs overweight and really don't want to gain much, if any weight during my pregnancy, right now I try to do yoga every morning, some walking at lunch, I have an under the desk cycler that I use at work (sitting at a desk for 8 hours) and some light weights to keep up my upper body strength, food wise.. (as difficult as it is some evenings) carrot sticks and broccoli instead of chips and dip, lots of water.. and it's doing wonders for me so far - I haven't gained or lost any weight, but I feel fantastic and doc told me if I stay active throughout pregnancy that labour *should* (no guarantee) be easier and losing post-pregnancy weight should happen a lot faster *fingers crossed*

Good luck







and congratulations!


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

You should never purposely try to lose weight while prego. It's not a good idea at all because when you burn fat, you release all kinds of toxins which were stored in your fat into your blood stream, toxins that while you may be able to filter out partly, some can cross your placenta into your babe, who doesn't have the mature organs to do the same filtering. It's just not smart. It's ok to eat really healthy and workout and getting healthier overall, but dropping pounds is not something I would ever do while prego.

This is coming from someone who is fat/obese. You have your whole life to lose weight, not just the 10 months while you're prego.







:


----------



## brinalicious (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
Anyone have any recommendations? opinions? any other hbac'ers?

I had a HBAC with my second son. I wasn't in fantastic shape when I got pregnant with him, and I gained at least 40 lbs before he was born. I ate very healthy when I was pregnant, but I ate A LOT. I also walked pretty regularly. My birth went fantastically!!! I don't think you need to be "skinny" or in any particular condition besides just plain healthy to have a successful VBAC. I think your inclination to stay active is great, and you certainly don't need more calories than is required for you and the baby, but you should follow your body's cues about what and how much to eat. Congratulations on your pregnancy!







:

I also understand where you are coming from by not wanting to gain too much weight during pregnancy. Everybody and their dog has an opinion about this topic, but the main thing to remember is to listen to your body, and do what it tells you. Eat when you are hungry, and eat until you feel full. Make sure you get a balanced diet with enough protein, vegetables and fruits, and whole grains, and you can't go wrong.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

OK. Two things. 1) Ketosis (the process of burning fat) is potentially harmful to your baby. You need to balance the damage to yourself of your current size plus a stone or so, versus the potential damage to your baby.
2) You do not have to be strong. You cannot tone your uterus. You will probably need stamina, but there is no such thing as too unfit to push a baby out, too out of shape. It is true that obese women stand a bigger chance of having a c-section or instrumental delivery, but they're also significantly more likely to have interventions that increase the likelihood of c-section or instrumental delivery. Your first c-section was not your fault, and if your HBAC doesn't work out (and I hope it does) then that won't be your fault either.


----------



## Riverbeauty (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 
You should never purposely try to lose weight while prego. It's not a good idea at all because when you burn fat, you release all kinds of toxins which were stored in your fat into your blood stream, toxins that while you may be able to filter out partly, some can cross your placenta into your babe, who doesn't have the mature organs to do the same filtering. It's just not smart. It's ok to eat really healthy and workout and getting healthier overall, but dropping pounds is not something I would ever do while prego.

This is coming from someone who is fat/obese. You have your whole life to lose weight, not just the 10 months while you're prego.







:

I couldn't have said it better


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

All of the above!!!

I had lost about 15# out of 60 when I found out I was pg again. I was very, very nervous about the whole thing! I did try to think about losing body fat while gaining weight and exercising a lot.

Then came the morning sickness and fatigue. My mw said I only needed to gain about 15# tops because of my starting weight. I threw up for a good 20 weeks so I still haven't gained a thing.

And the only exercise I get is walking and kegels. Walking is the only thing I can do for long periods of time and not feel like I got run over by a truck later.


----------



## S.Elise (Jul 1, 2009)

I would say walking, yoga, water, and eating mostly fruits, vegetables and lean protein. These things are not going to harm you so why not do them (even if you end up losing some weight)! If you eating (a) a balanced diet and (b) enough so you are not hungry, I personally don't see the harm.

I agree that you don't have to be a particular shape or size to push a baby out and you can't tone your uterus...but having strong muscles does really help you to comfortably assume the positions which facilitate birth. Also, being in good physical condition (not necessarily skinny, but having good cardio-vascular health and toned muscles) pretty much makes your entire system run more smoothly in every way so I have a hard time believeing that, other things being equal, it wouldn't help labor run smoothly too. Eating fruits, vegetables, and lean proteins helps ensure that you have no vitamin definciencies, which are major causes of many pregnancy symptoms, imo.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stella.rose* 
I would say walking, yoga, water, and eating mostly fruits, vegetables and lean protein. These things are not going to harm you so why not do them (even if you end up losing some weight)! If you eating (a) a balanced diet and (b) enough so you are not hungry, I personally don't see the harm.

I agree that you don't have to be a particular shape or size to push a baby out and you can't tone your uterus...but having strong muscles does really help you to comfortably assume the positions which facilitate birth. *Also, being in good physical condition (not necessarily skinny, but having good cardio-vascular health and toned muscles) pretty much makes your entire system run more smoothly in every way so I have a hard time believeing that, other things being equal, it wouldn't help labor run smoothly too.* Eating fruits, vegetables, and lean proteins helps ensure that you have no vitamin definciencies, which are major causes of many pregnancy symptoms, imo.

this is what i am thinking.

my first cesarean wasn't my fault but there were preventative things i could've done.

i'm not necessarily looking to drop weight. Hence the title of my posting which is actually losing fat.

i would like to drop fat...not by calorie restriction...but by sensible eating and exercise. i;m not worried about gaining weight either. i just want to be healthy to maximize my chances of an easy delivery and recovery

good point about having all my life to lose weight. i agree. that's why when i'm done being pregnant i'll focus on losing weight and dress sizes...but while i'm pregnant i'll just focus on being healthy.


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
OK. Two things. 1) Ketosis (the process of burning fat) is potentially harmful to your baby. You need to balance the damage to yourself of your current size plus a stone or so, versus the potential damage to your baby.
2) You do not have to be strong. You cannot tone your uterus. You will probably need stamina, but there is no such thing as too unfit to push a baby out, too out of shape. It is true that obese women stand a bigger chance of having a c-section or instrumental delivery, but they're also significantly more likely to have interventions that increase the likelihood of c-section or instrumental delivery. Your first c-section was not your fault, and if your HBAC doesn't work out (and I hope it does) then that won't be your fault either.

Yeah that.

Ketosis while pregnant sucks. Trust me I have been there and not voluntarily. I just couldn't stop puking. Had I not been a little overweight at the start of my pregnancy I shudder to think what would have happened to DD an I.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

I've been doing pilates for months now, and am continuing during pregnancy. I've seen a tremendous increase in my abdominal strength since I started last fall and know it will help me get back into shape sooner after the baby is born, and prevent me from throwing out my back like I did several times after dd2 was born.

but I'm not trying to lose weight. I wouldn't mind if some belly fat was lost in the process, but it's not a goal.

I have known women who lost fat during pregnancy, but all did it unintentionally, either by just walking so much or because of a special diet they were doctor ordered to adhere to. The toxins stored in fat is the big issue. It's also why you're not supposed to try to lose too much weight while nursing.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

everything i'm reading about ketosis is saying it's prompted by a lack of carbohydrates. or fasting, which is a lack of EVERYTHING.

i'm not cutting carbs at ALL. although i am upping my lean protein intake.


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

I started out heavier this pregnancy than any of my others. I wanted to gain less this time around because of that, but I was ready to gain what my body needed to. I have only gained about 16 lbs or so (much different than my 30-40 lbs in previous pregnancies). I didn't exercise any more than before (though I should have LOL), but I was eating more protein and fat. If you look in the Traditional Foods area they talk some about this. Also, I have the book Eat Fat Lose Fat which talks some about how fat in general doesn't make you fat.
I have NOT been on a diet. I just went ahead and ate the way I feel I should be eating in life. Oh, and I made sure I was really hungry before eating. (not just eating out of boredom).
Not only have I gained about the amount that I was hoping too, DH has noticed that I look more toned over all. I'm really hoping that this carries on after I have this little one.


----------



## bekkie (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
everything i'm reading about ketosis is saying it's prompted by a lack of carbohydrates. or fasting, which is a lack of EVERYTHING.

i'm not cutting carbs at ALL. although i am upping my lean protein intake.


yeah that's always been my understanding of ketosis.. when atkins was huge that term flew around a lot because in order to get to the state of ketosis you couldn't have more than 20g of carbs a day (somewhere around that number.. lower than a slice of bread)

stella.rose's advice makes a whole ton of sense to me... how could cutting out bad things, exercising and living well not make for a better pregnancy and labour experience? weight loss is just a bonus.. my doctor said I could very well end up losing a bit of weight throughout pregnancy because by cutting out all the crap I ate before, my calorie intake drops - it's where it should be now for me and the baby and that's completely okay


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Actively trying to lose weight during pregnancy is NOT a good idea.

That being said, you didn't say how "overweight" you were to begin with, because that will make a big difference in what is "safe".

Personally I was obese before I got pregnant, and I have had little weight gain with no conscious effort. At 32 weeks I have gained about 20 pounds and have been holding steady since about 24 weeks. That's simply by listening to my body about when and how much to eat. Some days I eat ALL DAY, and some days I just pick at my food - it's whatever my body is telling me that day. My DH worries about it, but my MW says baby is growing just fine - ultimately he'll take what he needs... and I had plenty to spare.

So long as you listen to your body, mild exercise during pregnancy is a great thing. Restricting your food to more healthy choices is a good thing. Restricting caloric intake is a very bad thing.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

i am 35-40 pounds over the maximum range for my height. so, technically obese, er whatever. but i don't think i am OBESE...morbidly obese is what they call it I guess...i'm not that.

last pregnancy i gained about 50 pounds. If this pregnancy I could keep it to 20 pounds gained overall...then that would make me happy.

once again...I AM NOT TRYING TO LOSE WEIGHT. I AM ONLY TRYING TO GET FIT. I may burn fat during this time but not enough that would have me dropping into ketosis.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
i am 35-40 pounds over the maximum range for my height. so, technically obese, er whatever. but i don't think i am OBESE...morbidly obese is what they call it I guess...i'm not that.

last pregnancy i gained about 50 pounds. If this pregnancy I could keep it to 20 pounds gained overall...then that would make me happy.

once again...I AM NOT TRYING TO LOSE WEIGHT. I AM ONLY TRYING TO GET FIT. I may burn fat during this time but not enough that would have me dropping into ketosis.

I am morbidly obese and have been through all my pregnancies.

I've lost about 15ish lbs after the baby was born. My aunt is obese and had GD and lost 45lbs a few days after the baby was born, total.

I wouldn't worry about LOSING weight just, like you said, being healthy. I asked my Dr. for a round about idea of how many calories I need. Then I programmed it into my Iphone so I have an idea. If I'm super hungry that day I eat and some days I don't make it. I'm only 11 weeks though.

If you cut out crap and sugar, eat whole foods only until you're satisfied and you lose weight than great. I'd focus more on not trying to gain.

It's NOT abnormal for obese women to lose weight during pregnancy because they finally start eating right and cut out crap. At least that's how it works for me


----------

